# Bon anniversaire Punkette !



## Calamitintin

D'après mon petit doigt, il semblerait que tu sois née un 15 avril.
J'ai donc comploté avec un(e ?) de tes ami(e ?)s pour te souhaiter un Excellent anniversaire !!!!

Gros bisous
Cal


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations, Pnky

I just tested the WRF software -- 
and it seems that the age on a profile can go as high as 101. 
That's 51 more years. Makes you feel young, doesn't it !?!?

Everyone, tonight there's a birthday party at PZ's pied-à-terre in NYC.
There's sleeping room for at least a dozen on the fire escapes.

See you all there.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

BON ANNIVERSAIRE CHÈRE PUNKY!

J'espère que tu l'as bien passé...
Voilà un p'tit cadeau


Bisous 
​


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention Punkette ! A trop fêter ton anniversaire, tu risques de te transformer !!! 
Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## LV4-26

Ellen se joint à moi pour te souhaiter un très joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut PZ !

Bon, euh... trois, quatre... Ahem... (je prends de l'élan et je m'éclaircis la voix pour déclamer mon poème, hein !  )

Ton half century
J'espère que ça a été une tuerie !

Bisettes petite Pounquie !


----------



## itka

Bon lendemain d'anniversaire, ma Punkette préférée ! 
(Désolée, mais pas là, hier ! )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Calamitintin said:


> J'ai donc comploté avec un(e ?) de tes ami(e ?)s pour te souhaiter un Excellent anniversaire !!!!


 _M'enfin ?! _
 


GamblingCamel said:


> and it seems that the age on a profile can go as high as 101.
> That's 51 more years. Makes you feel young, doesn't it !?!?


_Yes I do !!!_



GamblingCamel said:


> Everyone, tonight there's a birthday party at PZ's pied-à-terre in NYC.
> There's sleeping room for at least a dozen on the fire escapes.See you all there.


_M'enfin ?! (bis !). Garnement va ! Dévoiler ma vie privée à NYC _



Ploupinet said:


> Attention Punkette ! A trop fêter ton anniversaire, tu risques de te transformer !!!


_M'enfin ?! (ter!). C'est déjà tout moi, ça !

_


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bon, euh... trois, quatre... Ahem... (je prends de l'élan et je m'éclaircis la voix pour déclamer mon poème, hein !  ) Ben, il est où le poème
> 
> Ton half century


_Pfooooooou ! Un demi-siècle, c'est long, c'est court (mais ça passe vite !

__Itka, je n'étais pas là, non plus ! 

__Merci à Cal, GC, Christina, Ploup', Lv4-26 et Ellen(?), Karine, Itka et à 
ceux et celles qui m'ont envoyé un P.M. ou un courriel.

Voilà, j'ai quitté le pays merveilleux des ménagères de moins de cinquante ans pour l'inconnu !


_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:
			
		

> [...] Ben, il est où le poème  [...]


Ça vaut bien la peine de pondre un poème de DEUX vers avec RIME RICHE en DEUX langues, tiens !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Avec l'âge on perd le discernement  et puis ces poèmes modernes sans respect de la métrique ... 





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ça vaut bien la peine de pondre un poème de DEUX vers avec RIME RICHE en DEUX langues, tiens !


----------



## Nicomon

À la même date que Léonard de Vinci
Et que l’invention de bien utiles outils
46 ans après le naufrage du paquebot
3 ans après l’ouverture du premier McDo
Naissait en 1958 la gentille Pounquie
Qu’affectueusement on appelle Bree ​ 
I’m sorry that I wasn’t here to celebrate
Nearly three days ago on the exact date
But here’s wishing happy belated birthday
To our friend, the one and only Punky Zoé ​ 
*Bienvenue dans le club sélect des 50 + *
*Gros bisous*​


----------



## Punky Zoé

Là, j'ai bien reconnu, ÇA c'est un poème rolleyes, avec des RIMEUHs et en deux langues aussi ! 

Gros bisous, Nico ! 

P.S. c'est affectueux Bree ??? (parce qu'il parait que le modèle... )


----------



## geve

Je fais l'impasse sur le poème, hein, puisque j'avais pris l'option crayons de couleurs... 

Bonne continuation d'année PZ, et bon dernier jour de ... !


----------



## Punky Zoé

geve said:


> Bonne continuation d'année PZ, et bon dernier jour de ... !


Ouais, et je garde mes tes couleurs, parce que c'est pas la fin des ...  ! (pour moi, na que !)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Là, j'ai bien reconnu, ÇA c'est un poème rolleyes, avec des RIMEUHs et en deux langues aussi !  [...]


Boah ! C'est que tu deviens exigeante, aussi ! 



geve said:


> Je fais l'impasse sur le poème, hein, puisque j'avais pris l'option crayons de couleurs...  [...]


Ah bravo ! Des crayons de couleurs non partagés ! 
Et ça dispense pas de poème, t'as pas essayé le poème à UN seul vers dans ZÉRO langue connue ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Joyeux fiftyversaire, Punky!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Víctor Pérez said:


> Joyeux fiftyversaire, Punky!


Waouh !!! 
 On va m'appeler Punsky, maintenant !  (et un surnom de plus, un !!! ).


----------



## inday

Happy annivesary!!!!!
I hope I am not too late to greet you!!

Buena suerte!!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

inday said:


> Happy annivesary!!!!!
> I hope I am not too late to greet you!!
> 
> Buena suerte!!!


Never too late Inday !


----------



## Nanon

Bien qu'avec retard : des PYZettes (pour plagier Karine) spécial anniversaire !


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah bravo ! Des crayons de couleurs non partagés !
> Et ça dispense pas de poème, t'as pas essayé le poème à UN seul vers dans ZÉRO langue connue ?


Mais oui tu as raison, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait !!! 

Pour les crayons de couleur, faut demander à PZ si elle veut bien te montrer sa carte.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Nanon . Dès que Gambling Camel aura fini le gâteau, je t'invite ! 


geve said:


> Pour les crayons de couleur, faut demander à PZ si elle veut bien te montrer sa carte.


 elle est perso, la carte !


----------

